# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Don't try alteril!!!

## Zackyv96

Ok, so me and my Brother are very interested in dreams. One day, we decided Alteril looked pretty legit in providing good sleep and having dreams. It might have been good for sleeping, but on Alteril, I had the worst nightmare!

In my dream, I was at some house where the power was out. I had Night Vision or something, and I saw this torn up rag doll with blood all over it just laying there, and beside it I saw a creature just shaking. It turned around, and it had huge teeth, small eyes, pale white skin, and it let out a blood curling scream! In my dream, I woke up and walked to my kitchen, and in it I saw the doll hanging by a rope, swinging back and forth and I heard EVIL laughter.

I woke up, and I was sweating and screaming. I'm not sure if it has different effects on age groups, but I'm 16 and it was the worst experience ever. While it provides me horrible dreams, it has no effect on my brother, who is 19.

I wouldn't exactly tell you to not do it, but I just don't want anyone to have the same experience I did. If you're new at trying supplements, I highly recommend Melatonin, as it provides me very vivid dreams and gives me good sleep. Hope this informs and helps!!!!

----------


## Matte87

I don't even know what Alteril is, can you give me a short briefing?  :smiley:  Also, I'm sure it was just a random thing. Or the side effects would have to say nightmares. Whatever the pill is.

----------


## Zackyv96

Its scientific name or whatever is Somnia Latoril. It comes in about 6o tabs per package, and its got multiple ingredients, like extracts and L-Tryptophan. It has no warnings of nightmares thoughD:

----------


## Ermac

lol that sounds like an awesome dream

btw you had a FA in your dream, had a chance to become lucid an overcome the nightmare dream >.>

----------


## Oneiron

If you would like to try a different sleep and dream aid I would recommend DreamBoost. Although it didn't help a lot I still noticed an increase in dream recall. I also felt more rested after I woke up. I'm not going to say that it's a miracle dream enhancer but maybe you should give it a try.  :smiley:

----------

